# Greek Salad Roll Ups (chicken)



## kitchenelf (Oct 21, 2003)

Greek Salad Roll Ups

4 Burrito Size Flour Tortillas  
3/4 cup sour cream   
1 1/2 teaspoons crushed garlic  (* one or two cloves, minced)
3/4 teaspoon onion powder
2 chicken breasts
1/4 cup Italian dressing   
3/4 cup diced tomatoes
1 can black olives, drained  and chopped 
3/4 cup peeled & seeded cucumber, chopped
1 tablespoon fresh lemon juice .  bottled juice works if necessary)
2 cups mixed salad greens 


 Possible sneaky additions; choose from:
1/4 cup finely chopped celery
1/4 cup thinly sliced radishes
a few broccoli sprouts
chopped watercress 
salsa
thin avocado slices
swiss or muenster cheese, sliced into matchsticks

Marinate the chicken in dressing 2 hours to overnight.  Mix garlic, onion and sour cream.  Combine tomatoes, olives, cucumber, lemon juice and 1/2 cup of the sour cream mixture.Grill chicken, let cool and cut into very thin strips.  Spread each tortilla with 1 tablespoon of sour cream mixture.  Layer one quarter of chicken strips on tortilla, top with one quarter of  the vegetable mixture and 1/2 cup of salad greens.  Fold in sides of tortilla and roll up tightly.  Cut on a diagonal and serve.

**This recipe was originally posted by Katherine (KAT)


----------



## Kabana&Cheese (Sep 3, 2005)

Can you have feta as well? I love feta cheese.


----------



## pdswife (Sep 3, 2005)

If it's Greek it has to be good!  Thanks Kitchen!!


----------



## Kabana&Cheese (Sep 3, 2005)

We have this reasonably new line in the supermarket/grocery that is roll ups from the world, I will have a look at the Greek one when I go next.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 3, 2005)

Can't imagine that Feta would be a bad thing!  I have this philosophy about recipes Kabana - if I want to add something I do - if I want to take something out I do.  Recipes are a guide, not a rule.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 3, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> ... I have this philosophy about recipes Kabana - if I want to add something I do - if I want to take something out I do. Recipes are a guide, not a rule.


 
Exactly right, KE!  Modification and experimentation make cooking fun.


----------



## Kabana&Cheese (Sep 4, 2005)

My husband seems to be doing that alot lately and sometimes we think our creation is better than the original, or more to our taste at least.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 4, 2005)

That's how I feel too - my version is better because I had or take out the flavors I like/don't like.  And one more thing - you better share those wonderful recipes or the Discuss Cooking Police will come ransack your house!


----------



## shantihhh (Sep 4, 2005)

*Greek?*



			
				kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Greek Salad Roll Ups
> 
> 4 Burrito Size Flour Tortillas
> 3/4 cup sour cream
> ...


 
I'd use feta, pita bread, Kalamata olives.  Dressing?  Why not yoghourt or feta/kalamata dressing.  Then it would have a Greek taste IMHO.


----------

